# Am i Alone?



## Barnes (Oct 25, 2010)

I was recently diagnosed with IBS and functional dyspepsia after what has now been 7 1/2 months of chronic diarrhea, naseau and vomiting. Ive lost about 30 lbs total and my overall health has declined significantly. I am not to confident in the diagnosis becuase ive had numerous tests, 2 colinoscopies, 2 endocsopies, CT scan and 1 visit to the ER all e. I used to play rugby but now i never have enough energy to exercise and am now in pathetic shape. My friends and family dont understand how sick i am. My mom doesn't believe i am sick and thinks that drug use is causing all my problems, she has convinced my dad of the same thing. Ive never had problems with anxeity and depression until i got sick but now everything is starting to take its toll and its wearing me down. Idk what I'm expecting from posting this it just makes me feel better to know that maybe somebody out there will listen


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

Barnes said:


> I was recently diagnosed with IBS and functional dyspepsia after what has now been 7 1/2 months of chronic diarrhea, naseau and vomiting. Ive lost about 30 lbs total and my overall health has declined significantly. I am not to confident in the diagnosis becuase ive had numerous tests, 2 colinoscopies, 2 endocsopies, CT scan and 1 visit to the ER all e. I used to play rugby but now i never have enough energy to exercise and am now in pathetic shape. My friends and family dont understand how sick i am. My mom doesn't believe i am sick and thinks that drug use is causing all my problems, she has convinced my dad of the same thing. Ive never had problems with anxeity and depression until i got sick but now everything is starting to take its toll and its wearing me down. Idk what I'm expecting from posting this it just makes me feel better to know that maybe somebody out there will listen


Hi Barnes,You are definitely not alone. I was diagnosed with IBS a few years ago, but recently was told by a doctor that she thinks I have a deeper issue, something with motility and constipation. I have had problems with constipation since I was a baby, and in recent years it became so worse that even eating triggers a reaction that causes my belly to swell until I look pregnant. My family finally is starting to understand that I am not exaggerating, but for years people would think I had an eating disorder (because I only eat once a day, at night, because I feel so sick afterwards)It has ruined my life in so many ways, I used to play basketball and run track, and now it's a challenge to get out of bed most days and go to class and focus on my work. All I want to do is lay in my bed. I'm having a colonoscopy next week and I'm dreading the prep. I've also had abdominal xrays, bloodwork, celiac tests...etc. My latest gastro doc saw me once, and immediately referred me to UNC Hospital's center for Gastroenterology and Motility.I wish I had some answers for you, but I am still in the middle of a big mess myself, trying to figure out why I am so sick as well.I know it can wear you down, and make you feel lonely and hopeless, but just know - any time you're feeling down, I am too. Any time you want to talk or ask questions, just post on the board or send me a message. It takes a load off the mind when we can vent to other people who share similar issues.I hope you are feeling better.Ali


----------



## Young London (Oct 29, 2010)

You're definitely not alone.I was diagnosed with IBS by my GI specialist around 4 or so years ago. Prior to my IBS showing up and being a problem, I used to play basketball and be a somewhat active person. Since then, I have almost no energy, and at that time, I lost around 20-25 lb's because of constant diarrhea and abdominal pains (which led me to become anorexic for a summer). Now, because of the lack of energy, I've also gotten in a somewhat pathetic shape. In High School, it ruined me academically. I missed at least 40 days a semester, which led to me missing a lot of work and getting poor grades.Now a days, it hits me every quite a bit but luckily not as much, and thanks to college and the option of taking classes online, it doesn't hurt me much (or really at all) academically. But it still sucks, and quite often, I feel alone. Like nobody else has IBS, or really understands what it's like to have it and how it affects me.If ya ever need to vent, or have any questions or anything, toss me a messaage.


----------



## nicole96 (Dec 31, 2010)

Your not alone. Ive had severe stomach and gastro problems since i was born. I recently found out a year and a half ago. I hate going to school because I get teased n picked on about why my belly is so big and why I have to take medication. I bloat severly and sometimes I cnt even see the stairs when I walk down. I cant have a regular normal teenage life. Im only 14 and I spend most of my time in the doctors / hospital. My boyfriend of three months is super supportive but, always feels terrible because he doesnt know how to help. Im too stubbern to let him get things or do things for me because im used to pushing my self n doing everything for others. Have you noticed anything that helps you to cope with IBS other than medication? Any that sooths you?


----------



## mini13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey BarnesI understand what its like as I'm sure most of us do to have people not believe us or say its in our heads. I started having problems 6 years ago in my last year of high school and it got really bad for the past three years. I try and stay active, I used to do rugby, field hockey, basketball and now because my health is so unpredictable I sort of just work out when I am able. It's a tough thing to go through for sure, its socially isolating, confusing, and also leaves you feeling like no one has the answer to relief. So trust me your not alone. The thing that helped me was to stop trying to do the things I did before at the same level or stop expecting myself to be doing them. It made me super depressed. I had to accept that this is what I am dealing with right now and just do what I can and find happiness in it and keep hoping that one day it gets better. The more you try and fit into that old picture of yourself the more you feel how far you are from that place. I dunno if that even helps or makes sense but stay strong!


----------

